# Which Arboreal?



## Zelda (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi,

I will be receiving a large tall glass tank very soon and i'm interested in putting an arboreal tarantula in there..
What would be the best choice for a first arboreal species? I never owned one before and dont know the ins and outs of them yet, so any suggestions off you guys and gals would be much appreciated

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Feb 25, 2005)

Avic. Avic is a good choice for a 1st aboreal or maybe a A.versicolor or A.metallica


----------



## Schlyne (Feb 25, 2005)

I would go with an Avicularia species.  The only differences in care that I can think of between the species (other than size) is that it's best to give versicolor a lot of ventilation.

My first Arboreal T was Avic huriana.  Any other arboreal genus that you can think of will be even faster than Avic.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, an Avicularia sp. would be a GREAT first aboreal.  What kind of temperment are you looking for?  Considering it'll be your first you'll probably want one that wont be too much of a handful, right?


----------



## Zelda (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi and thanks for the great suggestions!
I am definetly looking for one that is not a handful.. 
Just been having a look at the avics actually and the avic sp looks very nice 
I dont want to start off with anything that is too advanced, so you think that the avics are the way to go? 
I had fleeting thoughts on pokies... oh dear    No way !!


----------



## The Juice (Feb 25, 2005)

Unless you can afford some of the more $$$ Avics, I would say get a P.Irminia or a P.Cambridgei. The P.Irminia was my First Arboreal and although fast I have never had a problem.


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 25, 2005)

just another thought if the glass tank is "large" you might want to think about buying an adult arboreal T.  but yes i would have to agree avic's are a great way to go.  all of them are incredible IMO.


----------



## rbpeake1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Zelda said:
			
		

> Hi and thanks for the great suggestions!
> I am definetly looking for one that is not a handful..
> Just been having a look at the avics actually and the avic sp looks very nice
> I dont want to start off with anything that is too advanced, so you think that the avics are the way to go?
> I had fleeting thoughts on pokies... oh dear    No way !!


I love my juvenile A. versicolor (she is all blue with some black), but she stays in her high web home almost all of the time, so I see her legs and that is about it.  I am hoping as she gets larger, I will see more of her!    

Pokies are not bad, just do not handle them and respect their space.  I can fiddle around in their cage as much as I like, and they hang out in their web shelters and just watch.


----------



## Zelda (Feb 25, 2005)

I had a look at the suntiger and this site says its a no no for beginners.. 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/care-P.irminia.htm

I think they are a beautiful tarantula though.


----------



## greenbay1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Definitely A. avicularia. They are inexpensive, hardy, docile, beautiful and a good aboreal to learn on. The A. versicolor though beautiful is a little harder to maintain. I still love the A. avics even though they are so common.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 25, 2005)

Zelda said:
			
		

> I had a look at the suntiger and this site says its a no no for beginners..
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/care-P.irminia.htm
> 
> I think they are a beautiful tarantula though.



 I guess everyone has different opinions on what they consider Aggressive. Are you looking for something you can handle? then yes I wouldn't get a SunTiger. To me A. Avics are to common everyBody and their momma has them. I you have to get an Avic I would get A.Versicolor or A. Metallica.


----------



## Zelda (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Gusto,

I'm not looking for anything to handle really. I dont usually handle them much anyway.. Too scared I'll drop them  
Its a nightmare trying to decide which I should get to be honest.. The avics look cool, but that suntiger you suggested looks very nice indeed 

BTW your avatar is just too freaky!


----------



## The Juice (Feb 25, 2005)

Michael Jackson says to get the SunTiger ( P.Irminia)

   Avics suck!!


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

*Which aboreal...*

I commend you for deciding to get your first aboreal. May I suggest Avicularia avicularia for your first tree tarantula. These are hardy, docile and would grace your tank nicely. Once you procure your first avic I would be surprised if you don't get "into" these and get other ones.
There are several avics to choose from with some being more expensive than the Avic avic, but I find them all to be exquisite and beautiful.
Eye candy avics like Avicularia minatrix, versicolor, huriana, braunshaseni, urticans, metallica, bicegoi, geroldi and purpurea are some of the most beautiful aboreals on our planet.
Just make sure your new tank has a secure fitting lid and ventilation holes for your T to be comfortable.
Greg


----------



## Joe1968 (Feb 25, 2005)

If you want a T that makes web right around the top of the cage for good viewing, go with avics. if you want one that makes webbing from the ground up, go with P. irminia or cambridgei.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 25, 2005)

Joe1968 said:
			
		

> If you want a T that makes web right around the top of the cage for good viewing, go with avics. if you want one that makes webbing from the ground up, go with P. irminia or cambridgei.



P.Irminia never webbed

P.Cambridgei webbed middle of the enclosure but always out

It's the way you set them up. Like I said before everyone has a A.Avic, and the Avics that are worth getting are over priced. I know where to get a 1.5-2" A.Versicolor for $16.50.....  and yes it is a A.Versicolor I seen it. If you are ever in area Check out Kansas's best kept secret Dr. Ralph Charlton best prices you will find.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 26, 2005)

A. versicolor. Absolute beauty and grace. Its not as elegent when they shoot u with poop though.   
A P. irminia is equally beautiful but it hides way too much.   The beauty is wasted when u cant see them. 
I plan to get a A. huriana at some point. I have read that they are docile. Also I love the fuzzy look.


----------



## Vys (Feb 26, 2005)

Joe1968 said:
			
		

> If you want a T that makes web right around the top of the cage for good viewing, go with avics. if you want one that makes webbing from the ground up, go with P. irminia or cambridgei.


Good view of what, webbing?

As far as I can tell, Avics grow slower than trees, poop more than lactose-intolerant dogs a..alot, even at you, if you try to handle them, they weave a web thicker than spun sugar, and never ever stay out. I am generalizing to death, but I haven't personally seen that trend broken.


----------



## tmanjim (Feb 26, 2005)

if you can find one, i suuggest an avicularia huriana, ecuadorian wooly, check out my avatar. mine just molted and they are beautiful. lots of colors and they get pretty big and are docile. i got mine at lee watsons swap from The Theraphosid Breeding Project.


----------



## Joe1968 (Feb 26, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Good view of what, webbing?
> 
> As far as I can tell, Avics grow slower than trees, poop more than lactose-intolerant dogs a..alot, even at you, if you try to handle them, they weave a web thicker than spun sugar, and never ever stay out. I am generalizing to death, but I haven't personally seen that trend broken.


yes, view of the webbing, LOL. well I only have 2 avics, the versicolor all you can see is lots and lots of web (tube web), but my Avic avic pretty much makes a hamock web and has a better viewing.


----------



## Zelda (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions 
Not decided which one to get yet though.. An avic is looking like a good choice at the moment.. Trouble is I like the p.irminia too much now and its making it tough !


----------



## xelda (Feb 26, 2005)

Why not get both?  You'll probably end up buying the other one eventually anyway.  

By the way, I own 9 Avicularia (including A. avic, A. purpurea, A. versicolor, and A. minatrix).  They're a very hearty bunch.  They do make some heavy webs, I can still see them pretty nicely since the webbing is tubular.  The purpurea are more likely to spaz out than the rest, but overall, they're pretty chill.


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Feb 26, 2005)

*What a tough choice!*

Isn't getting a new T fun?!

I've had both A. avic and currently have a P. irminia.  I, personally, love my suntiger!  The avics were slower, but neither of them what I'd consider handlable.  I recently got my suntiger (a few weeks ago now) and think it's just too awesome.  I think most arboreals tend to web, both my P. irminia and my female A. avic have created very interesting webs, and tend to hide a lot.  My male A. avic only webbed sporadically, and was always out and about - until he died after his maturing molt.  I won't purchase another A. avic, although I will admit that I am tempted to try out an A. versicolor, as I've been in love with their looks (be it however rare I get to see it).  I rarely get to see my P. irminia, but when I do get to see her, it's well worth it!

I've read that they're not beginner spiders, but mine at least is more skittish than anything.  She hides most of the time, and even when I'm messing around in her cage she doesn't come out and engage me.  I guess they're classified as non-beginner is because they're fast...  but I wish I'd gotten mine A LOT sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RazorRipley (Feb 27, 2005)

Zelda said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I will be receiving a large tall glass tank very soon and i'm interested in putting an arboreal tarantula in there..
> What would be the best choice for a first arboreal species? I never owned one before and dont know the ins and outs of them yet, so any suggestions off you guys and gals would be much appreciated


Personally, if I had to pick one aboreal, Id put a Poecilotheria formosa in there, nice purple on it.. always an ice breaker at parties.


----------



## Zelda (Feb 27, 2005)

Again, thanks for the replies 

Whats the opinion on h.maculata? 
They look amazing... Although the temperament looks a bit on the dodgy side..
I will be using the hands off approach with the T so aggression shouldn't reallly be a major problem.


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 27, 2005)

thats not really the best choice they are very fast and can pack a powerful bite being that they are a old world specie....this is also a good thread
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987


----------



## Schlyne (Feb 27, 2005)

Zelda said:
			
		

> Again, thanks for the replies
> 
> Whats the opinion on h.maculata?
> They look amazing... Although the temperament looks a bit on the dodgy side..
> I will be using the hands off approach with the T so aggression shouldn't reallly be a major problem.


Get a load of experience with other quick NW arboreals first.  The H mac sling is truly the fastest arboreal I own.  I'd have to say it's faster than my P. formosa at the moment...I've also been told that the Pokie won't be as inclinded to take off as it gets larger, but the H mac doesn't change at all.  And of course, the bite is not something to be taken lightly.

If you want to move up to something a little quicker than an Avic, with a different style of beauty than an Avic, pick one of the Psalmopoeus speices.

Honestly, if I were to rank arboreals in terms of speed and ease of care (These are the ones I have experience with)

Avicularia
Iridopelma
Psalmopoeus
Poecilotheria
Heteroscodra

I'd put the Stromatopelma after the Heteroscodra, and I have no idea where I would put Tapinauchenius, since they're pretty much the fastest T's out there.  I have no idea where Cyriopagopus fits into that list either, other than being OW.

Stay away from african OW arboreals for a while at least.


----------



## harrymaculata (Apr 7, 2005)

Zelda said:
			
		

> Again, thanks for the replies
> 
> Whats the opinion on h.maculata?
> They look amazing... Although the temperament looks a bit on the dodgy side..
> I will be using the hands off approach with the T so aggression shouldn't reallly be a major problem.


i am getting one on saturday, it depends with these from what ive herd the normally will much rather run than bite but obviously if ya piss it off it won't take no prisoners and there fast. but you said it "they look amazing".  i take the hands off approach will most t's because i belive they live longer and it is'nt natural to them so if you stick to that and use transfering methods like these o this site http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/howto-rehouse.htm there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Rob1985 (Apr 7, 2005)

My first arboreal T was a P.ornata sling. Even though everyone said I was crazy for getting a Pokie as my first, I figured it is a sling and I will get used to the speed as it gets bigger!!! Although for someone who doesn't wanna take risks like I like to do, go with an adult A.avic.. They are very pretty and are soo docile. Mine is a sweeheart. Although crawly, keep a look out if you decide to handle it. They like to take leap off of your hand onto something!!!


----------



## tmanjim (Apr 7, 2005)

go for the a. huriana. (check my avatar) they get big and wooly and are docile. so far mine has been great and no problems. they also have some great colors. i also have an avic avic which is good but hands down the huriana if i had to choose.


----------



## rbpeake1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Don't They Hide?*



			
				tmanjim said:
			
		

> go for the a. huriana. (check my avatar) they get big and wooly and are docile. so far mine has been great and no problems. they also have some great colors. i also have an avic avic which is good but hands down the huriana if i had to choose.


I have an A. Versicolor, but I never see it because it is in its tube web at the top of the cage all of the time!    

Do you see your A. huriana?  

I had been considering one of these, but wanted a spider I would see more often.

Thanks!


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 7, 2005)

A huriana are great T's, i purchased a female from SSW about a month ago and its doing great although it does construct the common tub webs and stays inside it about 90% of the time. she will come out to eat and drink when i mist but thats about it.  my opinion would be to get one like already mentioned they are one of the largest avics and get really really hairy here is one of the best pics i have ever seen of one....>>>>CLICK HERE<<<<<<< scroll down to the second set of pics pposted by phillip.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 7, 2005)

It seems everyone has ignored (or is that neglected) a great little family of arboreals: Holothele.  I would suggest a Holothele incei (adorable little green arboreal species).  They are hardy, eat a lot, but may be on the fast side.  My A. avic's are faster than my H. maculata was at the same size.  So speed is definity dependent on your perceptions.

Mori


----------



## Mr Ed (Apr 7, 2005)

If your tank is big enough, I've seen people having multiple Avics together.


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 7, 2005)

I recommend Avicularia avicularia (Guyana Pinktoe) This species is very hardy and docile. I've had two and they are very gentle. I also suggest a tall tank for they love to climb. I personally have my tank on it's side so its taller than longer. Also if you're planning on keeping aboreals be sure to keep the substrait moist but not wet because they like it a little humid 75% to 80%


----------



## Rob1985 (Apr 8, 2005)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> I recommend Avicularia avicularia (Guyana Pinktoe) This species is very hardy and docile. I've had two and they are very gentle. I also suggest a tall tank for they love to climb. I personally have my tank on it's side so its taller than longer. Also if you're planning on keeping aboreals be sure to keep the substrait moist but not wet because they like it a little humid 75% to 80%


 The Avic.avic is the one avic that needs the most humidity. My tank is a one of those rubbermaid plastic cereal containers!!! I keep my substrate on the drier side. I don't want to inhibate the growth of mold. I just have a full water dish and I mist everyday!!! Yes Avic. has been known to be communal. I wouldn't keep em' communal, but to each thier own


----------



## Jasonic (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been keeping arboreals of all types over these many years.  Avic, Psalmopoeus, Tappies, Pokies, and Iridopelma sp.  My first T was an undescribed Avic sp.  Flightiness is the biggest issues with arboreals because of the posibility of escape during feeding/cleaning/chaging enclosures (don't get me started with the caviots here), out the top, and up your wall/ceiling/arm/face.    In fact they will often make their homes close to the top of your enclosure, further complicating things.  I would say, delve into it all in the following order for best results.....


1. Overdo the ventilation.  Pepper the lid of your enclosure with holes, add in side holes for cross ventilation.

2. Forget everthing you've read about high humidity, you'll brees mites, and mold, and kill the T (just make sure to have a good sized water dish, and keep it clean)

2a. Buy a nice set of long tongs.

3.Get an Avic sp.  Preferably A.Avic A.Versicolor (more ventelation here) or A.Metalica.  They are less likely to bolt than most other Arboreals.  And don't like to taste their keepers very often.  

3a. Refrain from getting a more advanced species till you learn the arboreal game.  Read: Transplant a specimen or two from enclosure to enclosure.

4.  After you get your chops down, get hooked like the rest of us arboreal nuts, and get into the others....ohhhh yeah baby  

my 2 cents,

-j

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian S (Apr 8, 2005)

The Juice said:
			
		

> Unless you can afford some of the more $$$ Avics, I would say get a P.Irminia or a P.Cambridgei. The P.Irminia was my First Arboreal and although fast I have never had a problem.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## bagheera (Apr 8, 2005)

I have kept many terrestrial T's over the years. I have stayed away from aboreals on the grounds that all I ever saw of them was silk.  I also am under the impression that they are less tolerant of  moisture variation.  Over the years I have gone 'in' and 'out' of collections. I have usually had 1 spider however.  Generally speaking, a NW ground spider is easier to care for than a houseplant (I have managed to kill every single plant I have ever had, with the lone exception of 'the jade that wouldn't die").  Damp enclosures are breed a lot of  work for the keeper!   

SO...... what genus is most environmentally tolerant AND visible frequently? I am looking hard at P. fasciata or ornata.......  [but saying there really are enough spiders around....]


----------



## Jasonic (Apr 8, 2005)

Get an A.Avic.
You'll see her/it alot
Lots of T's spend time in their burrows regardless.

Your moisture variation impression is a widely distributed spot of missinformation imho.  I believe becuase they live in a tree, its less moist, and more windy up there  This is one reason why alot people have less luck with some Avic babys IMHO.

"I can't keep a baby Versicolor alive"....you've probably heard this one too.

Keep em dry, well ventilated and don't believe the hype...lol

-j

ps: You may want to make sure to raise humidity around molt time with the juveniles and slings however.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

*hi I am not even a day old in the tarantula hobby*

what, exactly, is a pokei . i have heard about it before is it a zebra?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 24, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> what, exactly, is a pokei . i have heard about it before is it a zebra?


bit of tarantula slang I suppose, Pokie= Poecilotheria or ornamental


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Sep 25, 2005)

There's a lot of variation in personality but I'd recommend an avic species.  I own adult A. metallica, A. purpurea, A. minatrix, A. versicolor and A. aurantiaca.  The minatrix tends to hide all the time but the others come out and show themselves.  They tended to hide during the day until they were large juveniles but eventually they decided to show themselves most of the time.  Other people have reported different behavior, though, so I can't say for sure that you'll see them.

Karen N.


----------



## Dreadwraven (Sep 25, 2005)

*Hey, why's everyone knocking pokies?*

I do realize that they are a bit more 'potent' than some other options, but if it is an arboreal, it is probably a display anyways.  My very first Tarantula was an indian ornamental, p. regalis, and I've never had a single problem.  Ofcourse, I got a red knee to curb my handling desires, but if you want a beautiful tank with a beautiful, hardy spider, especially one that will make a nice centerpiece, p. regalis won't let you down. 

Ofcourse, I can't argue that Avics are a beautiful genus and equally up to the task so I guess I'm just saying don't be put off by the potentsy (where is the spell check) of pokies.

As long as you get a spider, you won't be let down :clap:


----------



## Ishkabibble (Sep 25, 2005)

I once swore I'd never own a Pokey, now i have 3 of them, the biggest is a mean a** Ornata. Great T's if you don't handle them. I'm addicted to them now, I just hate transferring them. As far as the recommendation of a P. Cambridgei, as a first Arborreal I'd have to say probably not a good idea. The one I have is skittish and fast as heck. I just purchased a H. Incei, great T so far. For a beginner in arborreals, I'd go with any of the poop-shooters known as Avics.


----------



## Gesticulator (Sep 25, 2005)

wow, I'm sure Zelda is a bit...confused, now....Actually, Zelda is the name of my P irminia....
I have to disagree with suggesting a Psalmopoeus for a first arboreal, as they are really FAST and although some ppl handle them, I wouldn't attempt it. Psalmos IMHO are more the look, don't touch types. My cambridgei is pretty mellow and just moves away if I touch her, but the P irmina....teleporting queen...and will go into a threat pose at the slightest touch. Both are beautiful, so if thats what you want, then by all means go for it.
Avics are awsome. Although they can be skittish...like if hold one it can suddenly dart, especially if your breath dares to pass your nostrils... they are docile. I have never seen a threat but they can spin around quickly at a slight touch. I thinks that is mostly when they are waiting for their prey to tickle them. Check out some of the Avic species. A avicularia and A metallica are probably the least expensive. Others are more unique looking but are also  more costly. My personal suggestion...go for an adult A avic or A metallica.
BTW only one of my A avics makes tube webs. The others just seal up the space between the cork and the glass. My P cambridgei has made an interesting structure with peat and silk. P irmina barely webs at all.
Good luck Zelda...


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2005)

*You definatly need an S. calceatum, even though there dangeous*

_________________________________________________________________
 perfectly aware, alone in darkness for eternity.
 Anger.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 30, 2005)

Gonna vote P. irminia on this one. Attractive, feisty and they grow quick.


----------



## Jasonic (Sep 30, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> _________________________________________________________________
> perfectly aware, alone in darkness for eternity.
> Anger.


lol,

for a first arobreal I would go with one thats less medically significant, as far as their potential to deliver a bad bite.  Avics are great, and nothings cooler than a juv. versicolor

A.Versicolor = most bang for the buck IMHO.  Blue and sweet.  Better get your camera ready.

-j


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 30, 2005)

*?*

how large is this glass tank you are getting?  your description is vague but gives me the impression it would be quite large for a single a avic.  perhaps numerous could live there. or you could do what ive been thinking about doing with my large tank, install dividers and have a few set ups in one tank.  just make sure the dividers are nice and secure.


----------



## DanHalen (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok. It's not for beginners, Good luck finding one, and even more luck on the second mortgage you'll have to take out to buy it!   

But just imagine having a beautiful P.Metallica on display in a classy new tank in your lounge!  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## big_loader (Sep 30, 2005)

DanHalen said:
			
		

> But just imagine having a beautiful P.Metallica on display in a classy new tank in your lounge!  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


Seconded, or perhaps even an _A.Versicolor_ and one of those nice Exo-Terra vivariums!!


----------



## moche87 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, i just activated my account and i have recently gotten a aboreal, not sure of the techinical name but Moche (his name) is almost a violet and red. My first question is how do i know that my trantula is happy? Also i have been handling him a lot and is that bad?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 7, 2007)

moche87 said:


> Hi, i just activated my account and i have recently gotten a aboreal, not sure of the techinical name but Moche (his name) is almost a violet and red. My first question is how do i know that my trantula is happy? Also i have been handling him a lot and is that bad?


You resurrected a two year old thread for THIS?

Your tarantula is happy when it is busy doing absolutely nothing and you aren't harassing it. It doesn't like you and it never will.


----------



## spider_fan (Feb 7, 2007)

A. versicolor, they're a little more than A. avicularia, but if you get it as a sling you get a fun new color with every molt.


----------



## Mina (Feb 7, 2007)

My suggestion would be either an A. avic, or an A. versicolor.  I have a purprea as well, but he has a bit of an attitude.  You really can't go wrong with any avicularia.  Look at websites and find something you like the look of.  There are some differences in appearance.


----------



## 8legs2shave (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a tiny versi in mid 05 and it has been great watching grow, molt etc. It's def my favorite spider.


----------



## liquidbike (Jan 7, 2008)

*versicolor*

I've got a little spidering, about two months old now. Haven't seen him eat in two weeks now, is this normal?
Just hides out in his killer web.
Will he come out and search for food or just patiently wait for weeks for something to get in front of his web?


----------



## rbpeake1 (Jan 8, 2008)

liquidbike said:


> I've got a little spidering, about two months old now. Haven't seen him eat in two weeks now, is this normal?
> Just hides out in his killer web.
> Will he come out and search for food or just patiently wait for weeks for something to get in front of his web?


He is probably in pre-molt, where food is of no interest whatsoever!  When he is hungry he will come out to hunt!  Just be sure you use size-appropriate crickets, not too large, and keep them out of the cage if he does not eat them.  I lost one spiderling to a cricket that decided to eat the spider while he was molting!:wall:


----------



## spiderlord_24_7 (Jan 8, 2008)

i agree avic's suck. my sugestion is  a  p.regalis! easy to care for, look cool, get huge, and fairly cheap! you cant go wronge!


----------



## rbpeake1 (Jan 8, 2008)

moche87 said:


> My first question is how do i know that my trantula is happy? Also i have been handling him a lot and is that bad?


If they are fed and watered and the room temperature is not too cold, they are happy!

I do not handle mine, figuring they are fun to look at.  But I don't think handling is a bad thing as long as the spider shows no signs of physical distress.


----------



## LaArana (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm new to this spider business... I was looking up the different species of *avicularia *through yahoo images: The *metallica *and *A avicularia *look very similar to one another, judging by the results. Can someone help me point out the differences? I have a pink toe... *A avicularia*, I once assumed.


----------



## Remigius (Jul 16, 2008)

just my 2 cents - 

Avics seem to be somewhat fragile, so I'd go with psalmos. They're certainly not handleable, but hardsy, pretty and really fast. 

If You want to buy a larger spider - I'd go with avic, though. They should not be that hard to care for at this size, and won't make any attitude problems, since they're suppose to be much calmer than psalmopoeus. 

What I've heard about maculatas and stromatopelmas - don't get one. They can be pretty nasty. The advance scheme for arboreals (if there's any) would look sth. like this:

psalmo/avic ---> poe ---> P. murinus ---> H. lividium ---> Stromatopelma/Heterodoscora maculata 

Just what my friend told me about the perfect way towards H. mac


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 16, 2008)

But how does _H. lividum_ - an obligate burrower - come onto the scene if we're talking about arboreals? Same goes for _P. murinus_. Semi-arboreal or not, it's not a "classic" arboreal like say _Avicularia_.


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 9, 2011)

Avics are all great "lookers" in my opinion, and usually stay visible most of the time.  I think they are great to own right from the start, but even as starter T's, research should always be done on any specific species.  I'm currently working on owning all the members of the Avic genus.


----------



## Stewjoe (Jan 9, 2011)

AlexRC said:


> Avics are all great "lookers" in my opinion, and usually stay visible most of the time.  I think they are great to own right from the start, but even as starter T's, research should always be done on any specific species.  I'm currently working on owning all the members of the Avic genus.


We appreciate your input and welcome to the board but FYI the last post was 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## 2bears (Jan 9, 2011)

Might want to consider P. Regalis.
2Bears


----------



## gladmar (Mar 25, 2011)

It is also an adboreal T "Lampropelma Violaceopes( Singapore Blue)"... Avicularia Ts has a weather problem it will die easily.
http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/Singablu.jpg


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2011)

i hear ya there.. i just went with p. regalis as my 1st arboreal. so far so good, been 2 mnths no prob. i dont really plan on handlin her(i hope) ever. in fact none of my ts.. my lp is way too huge and she(confirmed) is way too aggressive.. crazy thing attacked the glass rocks in her waterdish when i was dumpin more water in the other day


----------



## vinnymc (Jan 21, 2013)

I would say P.irminia,H.maculata or A.avicularia The first two only if you are okay with speed and H.maculata jumps a lot.


----------



## Jenthevet (Jan 23, 2013)

rosehaired1979 said:


> Avic. Avic is a good choice for a 1st aboreal or maybe a A.versicolor or A.metallica


+1.  I love Avics and A. metallica....GUSH GUSH!  <3


----------

